# smoked fajitas



## chris_harper (Feb 19, 2007)

anyone ever smoke fajitas? i bought one of those "beef for fajitas" packages friday, as it was priced wrong (every other package was $2.99/LB, this one was $1.99/LB; same date on all). i plan on cooking it for supper tonight. cook it like a brisket?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 19, 2007)

The ones they sell here are sliced and marinated Chris.  I always just seperate the pieces and grill them in my fajita skillet with peppers and onions.  Chop up a tomato and throw it in the pan about 5 min before you take them off the grill and it will be super.


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 19, 2007)

hey rodger. the ones here are, most of the time, a big hunk of meat- sometimes two big pieces-, seasoned and marinated. i usually grill them, but was wondering about smoking them. smoked fajitas. sounds good.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 19, 2007)

I does sound good.  I wasn't sure if you had bought it before, I just know ours is already cut into kind of chunky slices.


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 19, 2007)

My favorite way is to grill over mesquite flame leaving the meat extremely rare (it'll cook more on the sizzle platter).  It gets a great smoke flavor to it that way.  To me,  being as it's technically steak, it needs to be rare, and a slow smoke would tend to leave it dry and tough.  That is, of course you'e wanting to smoke it and shred it.

Share your decision and results with us.

I usually buy flank steak and use Claude's Fajita Marinade (I like to add a little lime juice), but $1.99/lb is a steal.

Tim


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm not familiar with these things but I was thinking maybe a black skillet or black dutch oven would be good in the smoker for a short smoke if you have one.


----------



## lovetosmoke (Feb 19, 2007)

I have done what DeejayDebi suggested.  I used a small 8 inch cast iron skillet.  I smoked stew meat for my stew and it turned out excellent.  I smoked the meat for two hours with apple wood.


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 19, 2007)

i don't have any cast iron cookware. i just pulled it out of the smoker, about to pull the fatty and polish sausage links out. smells and looks good. will report back on taste in awhile. smoked fajitas....what is the world coming to? i guess i am a smoke-a-holic.


----------



## msmith (Feb 19, 2007)

Thats allright chris my wife wants to try smoking enchiladas. Guess that will be next on our list.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 19, 2007)

I tried that Marvin, it's not bad
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  We like it better though if we just smoke the ground beef rolled up like a fatty, then make the enchiladas out of that and cook it the regular way.  The smoke taste definitly kicks butt on mexican food though.


----------



## msmith (Feb 19, 2007)

Thats the way we will try it Rodger, thanks for the tip.


----------



## hooked on smokin (Feb 19, 2007)

smoked fajitas, that sounds good, def. let us know how they turned out. anybody try smoked tamales?


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 19, 2007)

ok we are done eating. i really liked it, my wife thought it was ok. she said it seemed she was eating brisket rolled in a tortilla. she says from now on we make fajitas the normal way.


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 19, 2007)

Chris, smoked brisket rolled in a tortilla with the regular sides sounds pretty dern good to me!!! 

Been thinking about a way to use leftover pulled pork... going to try pulled pork quesadillas, mix in some jack cheese with a side of black bean salsa, We'll see.


----------



## up in smoke (Feb 19, 2007)

I guess some things are better on the grill! But you can always throw a smoking chip packet on there, I guess, for that smoke!


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 20, 2007)

Chris -

Sounds like you wife is a big smoke fan. Is there something she can point to she doesn't like? Souds like a great idea to me.


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 20, 2007)

debi, she said we grill fajitas from now on. she liked the new york strip steaks we smoked yesterday.  but yeah, she likes most any food.


----------



## hanifen (Feb 20, 2007)

We will take left over pulled pork and throw in some cheese (cheddar and pepper jack) wrap it in a tortilla and deep fry it.  Soon as it is out of the deep frier sprinkle with more cheese  and they are to die for.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 21, 2007)

ooooooooo sounds good to! I'm hungry! Not good to start a chicken after work ....


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 22, 2007)

That's on my "must try soon" short list.  With pepper jack cheese?

Tim


----------



## hanifen (Feb 22, 2007)

Yea with a mixture of Cheddar and Pepper Jack cheese.  It all melds great with the flavor of the smoke, the rub, the cheeses.... yummmm

Heres another one for you.  Left over brisket or pork.  Make a pizza.  Use a good white garlic sauce, your meat, onions and peppers and cheese.  Left overs are a wonderful thing.


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 22, 2007)

Why not smoked cheese?

BTW, I missed your earlier posts, so welcome to the forum!

Tim


----------



## hanifen (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks Smokey Oky...

Ok you got me there... Silly me I should have went with the smoked cheese.

Wonder if you can smoke onions?  I grill them all the time but have never smoked them.  Wonder how they would do?


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 22, 2007)

I like to oil them, sear them then smoke them.


----------



## alberto2233 (Aug 9, 2011)

WE SMOKE FAJITAS AT THE FIRE STATION ALL THE TIME!  THE GUYS LOVE THEM . WE USUALLY THROW ON A COUPLE OF YARD BIRDS ALONG WITH THE FAJITAS,  WE BUY THE PRE- MARINATED BEEF FAJITA MEAT AT THE LOCAL MEXICAN FOOD MARKET AND THROW THEM ON THE SMOKER. WE COOK THEM  AT 200 - 250 DEGREES FOR 2 - 2 1/2  HOURS TILL THEY COOKED,  STILL TENDER  AND NOT DRIED OUT.

I AM SURE THIS WILL VERY ACCORDING TO THE CUT OF MEAT AND THE SMOKER. GREAT SMOKING!!!!


----------



## meateater (Aug 9, 2011)

alberto2233 said:


> WE SMOKE FAJITAS AT THE FIRE STATION ALL THE TIME!  THE GUYS LOVE THEM . WE USUALLY THROW ON A COUPLE OF YARD BIRDS ALONG WITH THE FAJITAS,  WE BUY THE PRE- MARINATED BEEF FAJITA MEAT AT THE LOCAL MEXICAN FOOD MARKET AND THROW THEM ON THE SMOKER. WE COOK THEM  AT 200 - 250 DEGREES FOR 2 - 2 1/2  HOURS TILL THEY COOKED,  STILL TENDER  AND NOT DRIED OUT.
> 
> I AM SURE THIS WILL VERY ACCORDING TO THE CUT OF MEAT AND THE SMOKER. GREAT SMOKING!!!!


Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview.


----------



## little smokey (Aug 9, 2011)

tonto1117 said:


> Chris, smoked brisket rolled in a tortilla with the regular sides sounds pretty dern good to me!!!
> 
> Been thinking about a way to use leftover pulled pork... going to try pulled pork quesadillas, mix in some jack cheese with a side of black bean salsa, We'll see.




Tonto you have not lived until you had pulled pork nachos with spicy cheese sauce and the kicker is to put some BBQ sauce on the nachos over the cheese!


----------

